

Be a big business for small bucks - rent a virtual office - ajg1977
http://marketplace.publicradio.org//display/web/2007/09/11/virtual_office/

======
Shooter
On this topic: Does anyone have any experience leasing from Regus? We're
thinking of using them for (non-virtual) offices and conference rooms in a few
areas where we don't have full-time offices (for sales staff, mostly.)
Regus/HQ is the biggest company for virtual/executive leased offices, I think,
and I've heard some good things about them...and some outright horror stories.
I'm not sure what to believe...

~~~
dangrover
I was pretty close to going with them. But they don't tell you their rents up
front, and when they do, it's not counting all the random additional fees.

Even when I added them up and found they charged less than the coworking space
I was using, I decided not to go with them because it was ambiguous if there
were perhaps other fees that I didn't know about.

~~~
Shooter
The "horror stories" I mention mostly involve surprise fees and/or odd
contract interpretations.

------
yannis
When I first started on my own I worked from a back-office in my house and
this terribly bothered me. I found virtually no limitation or problems with
any of my Clients (they actually perceived that I was giving them a bargain
with my rates, by not having high overheads). The only problem I found was
attracting the right staff (employees like to work in real offices!)

